# ملف عن الصناعات الكيميائية عربي



## abue tycer (27 أغسطس 2009)

رمضان مبارك على الجميع واسال الله قبول الطاعات وثبات الاجر للجميع
هذا ملف لطيف متعب عليه من قبل المعد يبحث في الصناعات الكيميائية وبالعربي : 
- يبحث في صناعة الاسمنت باسلوب رائع
-انواع الوقود
-وعمليات تصفية الماء
اتمنى الاستفادة منه من قبل الجميع وسالكم الدعاء بهذا الشهر الفضيل المبارك​


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (27 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذا الملف المفيد وبارك الله فيك .......


----------



## ارهينيوس (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## تكسابون (28 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## a_a_k (29 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود تشكر عليه,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## أحمد رءوف (30 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسلام البدوي (30 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على الكتاب


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (30 أغسطس 2009)

ممنون مع تحييييييييييياتي


----------



## مهجده الحااره (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ثاااانكس 
كنت محتجاه اوي اوي


----------



## radwa mostafa (28 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكرك على مجهودك


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (8 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arifi (8 أبريل 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رائع
مــــشـــــكـــــور
تقبل مروري


----------



## bakeraf (22 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا"*​


----------



## hytham67 (23 مايو 2011)

شكرا على هذا الجهد ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## زينالكميائي (24 مايو 2011)

مشكور أخي المهندس على الملف. بالتوفيق


----------



## farouq dabag (24 مايو 2011)

روعة ياخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## majd-s (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور على المجهود*

شكرا لك كثيرا واتمنى ان يزيدك الله علما و صحة


----------



## كيميائيه1 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام عليكم ... أ،ا بأمس الحاجه لموضوع أنتاج راتنج سليكون خاص بصناعة الاصباغ المطاطيه او الحراريه.. وقد سمعت عن بوليمر اكريلك ستايرين سليكون لكن لم أجد أي شيئ بخصوصه ..ساكون شاكره لمن يقدم لي الطريقه


----------



## ياسر حماد (9 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخى العزيز


----------



## ياسر حماد (9 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخى العزيز


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

thank


----------



## يوسف العراقي (15 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا نزلت الملف رائع جدا وفقك الله*


----------



## مازن81 (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حسين العنبكي (23 فبراير 2012)

ارجو ارسال البحث كامل رجا


----------



## عمرو عبدالعزيز 112 (4 أغسطس 2012)

abue tycer قال:


> رمضان مبارك على الجميع واسال الله قبول الطاعات وثبات الاجر للجميع
> هذا ملف لطيف متعب عليه من قبل المعد يبحث في الصناعات الكيميائية وبالعربي :
> - يبحث في صناعة الاسمنت باسلوب رائع
> -انواع الوقود
> ...


----------



## عمرو عبدالعزيز 112 (4 أغسطس 2012)

زكاة العلم اخراجة 
كل سنة وكل المسلمين بخير


----------



## Abu Laith (5 أغسطس 2012)

*بفيض من الحب والتقدير نتقدم لك بخالص الشكر والامتنان على ما بذلتموه من جهود مباركة في هذا الملف 
وفقك الله وأثابك ونفع بك..​​*


----------



## abuelgasim_che (28 يناير 2013)

thank you


----------



## طارق متى (16 فبراير 2013)

مطلوب خبرة صناعة عوازل مائيه


----------



## سامح نجيب عبده (22 مارس 2013)

شكرا على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## mahmodalnaser (6 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيﻻ لك اخي الكريم


----------



## mada-ibrahim (13 نوفمبر 2014)

كتاب مفيد جداً، جزاك الله خير..


----------



## الجريسي (8 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك ابو تيسير وسهل الله امورك ووفقك على جهودك الخيّرة .


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (12 يناير 2015)

ملف شيق


----------



## العبد ابوعبدالله (9 مارس 2015)

مشكور


----------



## سعد125 (20 أبريل 2015)

شكرا وجزيل الشكر لك


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (22 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من فضله


----------

